# Lice & Mites?



## blacksheep (May 8, 2010)

I have seen the longer, skinny, red, centipede looking things on one of my birds and some small, flat, circular tick looking bugs on the same bird. What are these and how do I get rid of them? Could you recommend me a product and supplier? I've looked on some sites, there are just so many to choose from and not knowing what they are doesn't help either. I would like to order some supplies like nest bowls and leg bands also. 

I don't plan to race any birds anytime soon but would like to in the future. I think I read on here that I have to buy a specific type. 

I also keep show racers, which are slightly larger than homer/racing pigeons. Does anyone know the size band I'll need for them. These won't be for racing. 

Sorry, I know it is a bit much. Thank you in advance.


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

go buy some Diatomaceous Earth make sure it call "Food Grade" Diatomaceous Earth.
(they got everything) (they got everything)
learn from a pigeon talker on here name *Pigeonmumbler*


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

you can order from any of the pigeon supply sites.. I like new england here in this link.
http://www.nepigeonsupplies.com/parasite_products.htm

what the bird has sounds like from your description are feather lice and pigeon flys.. they have products in the link for them.. or you can use 5% seven dust and dust the bird several times a week apart.. it is a bit dusty so make sure you don't get it in their eyes or nostrils.. I have used a large zip lock bag and put the dust in the bag..then the bird with the head sticking out..get someone to help you.. then massage the dust around in the bag on the bird.. let then put the bird back in a cage or the loft and it will shake out the rest..I have had to do this with new birds that showed some lice.. never had a problem with my own birds..but I do offer baths a few times a week with 20 mule team borax at 2 tablespoons per gallon of water and it seems to keep them clean and free of external parasites.


----------



## rudolph.est (May 14, 2009)

I've never had much success when using powder products for external parasites. I have recently switched to using Ivermectin, which are drops that you apply to the skin between their shoulders, similar to treatment for dogs and cats.

I still use powder products for the nest boxes, etc. to keep the mites, flies and lice from breeding, but definitely would recommend Ivermectin as a quick solution to what used to be an almost never ending problem.


----------



## rpalmer (Mar 10, 2011)

rudolph.est said:


> I've never had much success when using powder products for external parasites. I have recently switched to using Ivermectin, which are drops that you apply to the skin between their shoulders, similar to treatment for dogs and cats.
> 
> I still use powder products for the nest boxes, etc. to keep the mites, flies and lice from breeding, but definitely would recommend Ivermectin as a quick solution to what used to be an almost never ending problem.


It is my understanding that if you use tobacco stems in your nest bowls, that they work as a sort of insecticide. ????


----------



## Don Fischer (May 13, 2011)

I scrape off the roosting spots about every five days to a week. The nest boxs I clean out about the same. When I get done I spray with Sevn. Then I refill the nest boxs with pine shavings from my planner. Been doing it that way a long time. Exwife actually started doing it and it got rid of all the mites and bugs.


----------



## Rondo769 (May 18, 2010)

rpalmer said:


> It is my understanding that if you use tobacco stems in your nest bowls, that they work as a sort of insecticide. ????


Yes they keep the mites and lice away,nicotine is a nature insecticide.


----------



## blacksheep (May 8, 2010)

*over medicate?*

would i be over medicating if I got the diatomaceaus dust, bath salt, and invomec?

roudolph, is this the stuff you are reffering too?

http://www.calvinsequine.com/mel6729841380.html


----------



## Pigeonmumbler (Jun 6, 2010)

"Food Grade" Diatomaceous Earth is the way to Eliminate any & every bug problems on your birds or in your coop… In my opinion anything else that has any sort of Chemical base or any trace combinations ingredients in it, whether it be liquid Spray or Powder can and will have side effects on you & your birds & Ybs if used or not used correctly… Just think about it, your birds are always grooming their feathers with their beaks 24/7, its impossible to think that they wont ingest even the smallest or minus amount of theses Chemically laced products??? Yes many will get rid of the infestation immediately but then what are the long term ill effects of even the slightest, nerve neurological or cell damage and other disorders that can affect you or your Bird & Ybs down the road and or its ability too ward-off other infections ETC… Also take into consideration what will happen if you were to have even the slight of hand to overdose yourself or your birds with any of these Chemical laced Products??? Everyone has the right to care for their birds in their own manner and I’ am not here to lecturer, dismiss or ridicule any of the treatments folks administer or remedy too their birds or opinions of such,,, This is ONLY my Opinion! I think that an all based Natural System when treatment’s & prevention’s is your main systematic approach when caring for your birds is done correctly, Both you & your birds will reap the health benefits for many years too come…!!!

Louie


----------

